# Location



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

As i see alot of people on here we need a sticky made up-of location spots were people live to help others when in need ill start
Vinegrove Kentucky here


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> As i see alot of people on here we need a sticky made up-of location spots were people live to help others when in need ill start
> Vinegrove Kentucky here


Daytona beach Florida here!!
Yes.. It is very hot....


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Ohhh, fun thread. We can Google Earth one another! I'm in a canyon a few miles north of downtown, metropolitan Glendale, UT. Pop. 350 (ish). 

_Little_ bit cooler than Daytona Beach, -1° this morning.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

LJH said:


> Ohhh, fun thread. We can Google Earth one another! I'm in a canyon a few miles north of downtown, metropolitan Glendale, UT. Pop. 350 (ish).
> 
> Little bit cooler than Daytona Beach, -1° this morning.


LITTLE?! It was 82 today........


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Eminence, IN It's a real small town. Don't blink when you drive through, you might miss it! LOL!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Petersburg, Indiana. And Em can i come live wiht you for the winter..it's 26 degrees here brrrr lol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Palmdale, Ca in the high desert. It's about an hour north of Los Angeles.


----------



## anthonyadams1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Talladega alabama here


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We actually have a map with a bunch of us on it. 
It is a link in the first post of this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f195/members-map-120622/
I am in Bethlehem Township, NJ


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I live in Caballo Lake, NM.

We are not even a township. According to U.S Census info "Caballo is a community or populated place".

I believe our Population is under 125!!!! I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Dryden, Michigan


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Suffolk County , New York


----------



## dan354 (Dec 20, 2012)

scioto county Ohio 45616. 15 miles to the nearest red light. no goats yet, but working on it


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Petersburg, Indiana. And Em can i come live wiht you for the winter..it's 26 degrees here brrrr lol


SURE! Come on down 
You can stay in my brothers room (he ditched us the second day we moved in) 
Lol 
I think Friday were gunna get some rain and it's suppose to cool down to the 60s but Saturday it's right back in 70s. Lol!!

An that map is REALLY cool!!! 
Whoever subgoat girls is, they live like right around the corner from my aunt and uncles old place in Augusta Georgia.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Frozen solid here in Laramie, Wyoming! Even a sub-tropical above 20 Degrees would feel great about now!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are in Versailles, KY not far from Lexington. Horse country, I just love it here  

Em - I've been to Daytona beach, it's been years ago though. I grew up in Indiana, and 2-3x a year we'd drive down to Florida for vacation. Usually we went to St. Augustine or down to the Keys. We went to Daytona beach once or twice, but it was just too crowded, haha. Drove right past there several times going up/down the coast.
It's been YEARS since I've been to FL, but me and hubby were talking about trying to go sometime in the near future. Just seems like everything keeps coming up so I don't know when it'll ever happen!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> We are in Versailles, KY not far from Lexington. Horse country, I just love it here
> 
> Em - I've been to Daytona beach, it's been years ago though. I grew up in Indiana, and 2-3x a year we'd drive down to Florida for vacation. Usually we went to St. Augustine or down to the Keys. We went to Daytona beach once or twice, but it was just too crowded, haha. Drove right past there several times going up/down the coast.
> It's been YEARS since I've been to FL, but me and hubby were talking about trying to go sometime in the near future. Just seems like everything keeps coming up so I don't know when it'll ever happen!


Well if you would like to come and get a condo for a bit or somethin, let me know because my aunt is one of the biggest realtors over there. 
And yeah, I don't live like right by the beach. Lol I live dead Smack in the middle of Orlando and Daytona. It's a little town called debary. (I use to live on the St. John's river for 11 years)

The beach, doesn't get as crowded anymore though. Almost everyone goes to new Smyrna beach now. Better waves for surfin and fishin.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

emilieanne said:


> Well if you would like to come and get a condo for a bit or somethin, let me know because my aunt is one of the biggest realtors over there.
> And yeah, I don't live like right by the beach. Lol I live dead Smack in the middle of Orlando and Daytona. It's a little town called debary. (I use to live on the St. John's river for 11 years)
> 
> The beach, doesn't get as crowded anymore though. Almost everyone goes to new Smyrna beach now. Better waves for surfin and fishin.


I think I'd rather live in a small town than in a big city  Is there a lot of people in debary? We live out in the country, but our road is a popular road because of the horse farms. We're in a 10 minute radius of the major thoroughbred horse farms in the country -- Winstar, Three Chimneys, Lane's End, Ashford, etc. I love driving by the farms, they are so majestic.

If we ever get a chance to get down your way I'll have to definitely talk to your aunt about renting a condo. We were hoping to go this summer, but not sure. We have to put a new roof on our house this summer, and need to trade in my SUV for something less pathetic lol


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

15 miles from Rocksprings, TX (Edwards County) about population 2000 for the entire county. Recently learned that according to the government I live on the Frontier. I guess the boonies is more populated then the frontier.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I think I'd rather live in a small town than in a big city  Is there a lot of people in debary? We live out in the country, but our road is a popular road because of the horse farms. We're in a 10 minute radius of the major thoroughbred horse farms in the country -- Winstar, Three Chimneys, Lane's End, Ashford, etc. I love driving by the farms, they are so majestic.
> 
> If we ever get a chance to get down your way I'll have to definitely talk to your aunt about renting a condo. We were hoping to go this summer, but not sure. We have to put a new roof on our house this summer, and need to trade in my SUV for something less pathetic lol


Suv's are awesome! 
And no, people call it deadbary, the town for newly weds and freshly dead. Lol 
A better town that I first lived in right next door, is lake Helen. It doesn't have barely any people. 
No houses are for sale or Rent it's hard to get to live in there. Everyone knows everyone, literally and it is the farm town around here. Along with Deland and Deleon springs.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Eastern Pa here and wanting to move to somewhere more rural!!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

We are a few miles from Conroe, TX or about 30-45 mins north of Houston. We would love to move further out in the country. It's too busy around here but DH only has a 30 min drive to work.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Texas.girl said:


> 15 miles from Rocksprings, TX (Edwards County) about population 2000 for the entire county. Recently learned that according to the government I live on the Frontier. I guess the boonies is more populated then the frontier.


Wow Texas, I never knew a frontier woman before!  

I am just rural enough. It's six miles to a gas station and small store.
It takes me about 20 minutes to get to the big city...they have a TSC...woo-hoo!
Although my poor hubby has an hour drive to work, each way.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm in Yuma, AZ


----------



## spearsfarmsi (Jan 6, 2013)

Just outside of Rome Georgia. In Kingston. An hour northwest of Atlanta

Kingston Pygmies


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ulen MN


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> Ulen MN


Oof-tah!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I live in southern New Hampshire. No goats yet but I am looking. Have just bought a small farm and getting it set up


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Frosty said:


> I live in southern New Hampshire. No goats yet but I am looking. Have just bought a small farm and getting it set up


Good luck!! And we wanna see pictures!


----------



## jillb05 (Nov 9, 2012)

How interesting to see where everyone is! I'm out here in Reno, NV and I sure wish the snow would go away already!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Battle Ground, Washington State.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Sydney, Australia.


I'm coming to visit you!!!!! 
When? Idk, but I wanna go there lol


----------



## carel-goats (Jan 14, 2013)

Georgetown Ontario Canada hear


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

carel-goats said:


> Georgetown Ontario Canada hear


Awwwww! 
My family lives in Mississauga!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

> Oof-tah!


ummm in Norweigian thats UFF DAH!!!! 
LOL!!!!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I live in a TINY town that is just barely big enough for a post office. Our little farm in a little 3 acre farm about 3 miles from there. We don't have many neighbors but the neighbors we do have are the best!! We stick together in our community.
I live in Sprakers, NY in Montgomery County.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in Ramona, California. It's about an hour east os San Diego


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Calvert County Maryland here. We have a big sign that reads 'God bless ya'll real good!' haha


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Readyville, TN. We have a post office, LOL. It has rained SO much here in the last week and would love for it to stop now. So glad to have a place like this to come and seek advice and what not.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

mnblonde said:


> Ulen MN


Been around there to pick up a few rams...

From South Range, WI 
We're just south of Duluth, MN/Superior, WI


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Bessemer, AL


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Everson, Washington


----------



## goatgirl75 (Dec 27, 2012)

Cameron, WV, Don't blink or you will miss it!!


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

SW MN here. We are four miles outside of a town that has a population of about 100 people.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Clovis, California here! We live in the foothills, about a 20 minute drive to "town". But the town of Clovis borders Fresno, which is a mid-size California city, so we are close enough, but also far enough away!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mama2cntrykids said:


> SW MN here. We are four miles outside of a town that has a population of about 100 people.


Sounds like my kind of place! As long as a city is nearby for anything we need to do. The only thing I don't like about where we live now is the busy road, and now they are pushing to make it a National byway or whatever it's called lol figures!


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Anderson sc out in the country & loveing it so much.5 chikens & 5 baby goats & 1 very old house dog that we love. Life is good.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey, I still have snow piles here, but I am just thrilled to have things warm up just enough to thaw out the water line and have running water, after being without since Christmas Eve and having to haul it from a neighbor's place. I could even do some laundry and today I can tackle washing dishes! Hooray! My LGD's and my goats are acting like spring is on the way.


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Boise, Idaho


----------

